# Dreamweaver MX not working Vista! HELP!



## the_slayer (Feb 2, 2008)

Hi,

I have Dreamweaver MX and i can install it to vista and it seems to work but as soon as i try to create tables it comes up with errors... i have read about other people having the same problem... the closest i found to a fix is to install it as XP compatible and then also run it like that... but i have it on original CD and it wont let me change the compatibility mode from there... if i need to install from HD then how do i copy it all to HD? copy all and paste???

please help!


----------



## Redcore (Aug 14, 2007)

http://www.techsupportforum.com/microsoft-support/windows-vista-support/

You could always try posting this problem in the Vista section (as this is an OS problem, not a web design/programming problem) or you can try posting on Adobe's DW support forum (not much about installation though):

http://www.adobe.com/cfusion/webforums/forum/categories.cfm?forumid=12&catid=189&entercat=y


----------



## davidcrandall99 (Aug 10, 2008)

Well, if you can right click on your CD drive and explore the disk, you MAY be able to change the compatibility mode, however, there is a solution for this "inserting tables" problem.

I answered this question on another post in this forum and I'll direct you to the same link that I gave in the other post:

http://www.funkytower.com/2008/09/22/dreamweaver-mx-and-vista-fix-insert-tables-best-fix/

The fix is basically this: locating the Table.htm file that makes it possible to insert a table using dreamweaver's interface. Once found, you rename it to Tableold.htm (to keep as a backup) and replace it with a NEW Table.htm which is given to you in the tutorial above. OR, you can see the code for yourself here (This code was taken from a Dreamweaver Extension file called "etable" that you can download online):


```
<HTML>
<HEAD>
<!-- Copyright 1997 Macromedia, Inc. All rights reserved. -->
<TITLE>Insert Table - Enhanced</TITLE>

<SCRIPT LANGUAGE="javascript">

// Open "InsertMenu.htm" in Dreamweaver/Configuration/Objects to edit
// the Insert Menu or add a new object.
// For more detailed instructions, see the Help Topic "Creating a New Object."

var TRY_AGAIN_MSG = "If you select the Font option, you must specify both a font name and a font size."

var FONT_NAMES = new Array("Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif","Times New Roman,Times,serif","Courier New,Courier,mono","Georgia,Times New Roman,Times,serif","Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif");

var FONT_SIZES = new Array("Default","1","2","3","4","5","6","7","+1","+2","+3","+4","+5","+6","+7","-1","-2","-3","-4","-5","-6","-7")

function objectTag() {
  var i,colsval,rowsval,tcell,trow="",tcontents="",opentag,choice,widthattribute;
  var fontName, fontSize, borderSize, cellSpace, cellPad

  //ERROR CHECKING
	colsval = parseInt(document.theForm.cols.value);
	rowsval = parseInt(document.theForm.rows.value);

	cellSpace = document.theForm.textCS.value
	cellPad = document.theForm.textCP.value
 
  //change any value that is not a positive integer into 1
  if (document.theForm.cols.value != ''+colsval  || colsval <0) colsval = 1;
  if (document.theForm.rows.value != ''+rowsval  || rowsval <0) rowsval = 1;

  //CREATE TABLE
  //determine contents of table row
	if (document.theForm.cbFont.checked) {
	if (document.theForm.menuSize.options[document.theForm.menuSize.selectedIndex].text) {
	fontSize = document.theForm.menuSize.options[document.theForm.menuSize.selectedIndex].text
	} else {
	fontSize = "Default"
	}
	if (document.theForm.theRadio[0].checked) {
	fontName = document.theForm.menuFont.options[document.theForm.menuFont.selectedIndex].text;
	} else {
    fontName = document.theForm.textFont.value;
	}

	if (fontSize != "Default") {
		tcell = "<TD><FONT FACE=\"" + fontName + "\" SIZE=\"" + fontSize + "\"> </font></TD>";
		} else {
		tcell = "<TD><FONT FACE=\"" + fontName + "\"> </font></TD>";
		}
	} else {
	tcell = "<TD> </TD>";
	}

  for (i=0; i<colsval; i++) trow += tcell;
  trow = "<TR>" + trow + "</TR>";
	
  //determine number of table rows & put rows together
  for (i=0; i<rowsval; i++) tcontents += trow;

  //determine border
  if (document.theForm.rbBorder[0].checked) {
	borderSize = 0
	} else {
	borderSize = document.theForm.textWidth.value
	}

  //add percent or pixel values to opening tag, if applicable
  choice = document.forms[0].units.selectedIndex;
  if (document.forms[0].width.value == "")
    opentag = '<TABLE BORDER="' + borderSize + '" cellspacing="' + cellSpace + '" cellpadding="' + cellPad + '">';
  else {
    widthattribute = 'width="'+document.forms[0].width.value + ((choice == 0)? '%"' : '"');
  if (document.theForm.textCaption.value != "") {
	opentag =  '<TABLE BORDER="' + borderSize + '" cellspacing="' + cellSpace + '" cellpadding="' + cellPad + '" ' + widthattribute + '>\n'+ '<caption>' + document.theForm.textCaption.value + '</caption>'
	} else {
    opentag =  '<TABLE BORDER="' + borderSize + '" cellspacing="' + cellSpace + '" cellpadding="' + cellPad + '" ' + widthattribute + '>';
	}
  }

  //add <TABLE></TABLE> tags around table content
  resetForm();
  return opentag+tcontents+'</TABLE>'	 	
}


//Set default values.
function setRadio(num) {
  document.theForm.theRadio[0].checked = (num==0)?true:false;
  document.theForm.theRadio[1].checked = (num==1)?true:false;
}

function clearBorder() {
	if (document.theForm.rbBorder[0].checked) {
	document.theForm.textWidth.value = ""
	}
}

function clearBorder2() {
	if (document.theForm.textWidth.value != "") {
	document.theForm.rbBorder[1].checked = true
	}
}

function doSize() {
	document.theForm.menuSize.options[0].defaultSelected = true
}

function resetForm(){
  for (i=0; i<FONT_NAMES.length; i++)
    document.theForm.menuFont.options[i] = new Option(FONT_NAMES[i]);

  for (i=0; i<FONT_SIZES.length; i++)
    document.theForm.menuSize.options[i] = new Option(FONT_SIZES[i]);


	document.theForm.rows.value="3";
	document.theForm.cols.value="3";
	document.theForm.width.value="75";
	document.theForm.textCaption.value = "";
	document.theForm.textWidth.value = "1";
}

</SCRIPT>

<style type="text/css">
<!--
td {  font: medium Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif}
-->
</style></HEAD>

<BODY onLoad="resetForm()">

<FORM NAME="theForm">
  <table border="0">
    <tr valign="baseline"> 
      <td align="right" height=25 valign="baseline">Rows:</td>
      <td valign="top" height="25"> 
        <input type="text" name="rows" size="8" value="3">
      </td>
      <td valign="baseline" height="25"> 
        <div align="left">Columns 
          <input type="text" name="cols" size="8" value="3">
        </div>
      </td>
    </tr>
    <tr> 
      <td align="right" height=30 valign="baseline">Width:</td>
      <td valign="top" nowrap colspan="2" height="30"> 
        <input type="text" name="width" size="8" value="75">
        <select name="units">
          <option value="percent" name="percent" selected>Percent</option>
          <option value="pixels" name="pixels">Pixels</option>
        </select>
      </td>
    </tr>
    <tr> 
      <td align="right" height=28 valign="baseline">Border</td>
      <td valign="top" nowrap colspan="2" height="28"> 
        <input type="radio" name="rbBorder" value="noBorder" onClick="clearBorder()">
        None 
        <input type="radio" name="rbBorder" value="radiobutton" checked>
        Width 
        <input type="text" name="textWidth" size="4" maxlength="4" value="1" onBlur="clearBorder2()">
      </td>
    </tr>
    <tr> 
      <td align="right" height=23 valign="baseline">Cellspacing:</td>
      <td valign="baseline" nowrap colspan="2" height="23"> 
        <input type="text" name="textCS" size="4" maxlength="4" value="2">
        Cellpadding: 
        <input type="text" name="textCP" size="4" maxlength="4" value="2">
      </td>
    </tr>
    <tr> 
      <td align="right" height=23 valign="baseline">Caption:</td>
      <td valign="baseline" nowrap colspan="2" height="23"> 
        <input type="text" name="textCaption" size="40">
      </td>
    </tr>
    <tr valign="middle"> 
      <td align="right" height=22 valign="middle" colspan="3" bgcolor="#FFFFCC"> 
        <div align="center">
          <input type="checkbox" name="cbFont" value="checkbox" onClick="doSize()">
          Set Font Choice and Size for All Table Cells</div>
      </td>
    </tr>
    <tr> 
      <td align="right" height=27 valign="baseline">Font</td>
      <td valign="baseline" nowrap height="27"> 
        <input type="radio" name="theRadio" checked>
        Select: </td>
      <td valign="baseline" nowrap height="27"> 
        <select name="menuFont" size=1 onChange="setRadio(0)">
          <option>********** loading... **********</option>
        </select>
      </td>
    </tr>
    <tr> 
      <td align="right" height=23 valign="baseline"> </td>
      <td valign="baseline" nowrap height="23"> 
        <input type="radio" name="theRadio">
        Enter:</td>
      <td valign="baseline" nowrap height="23"> 
        <input type="text" name="textFont" value="" size="30" onBlur="if(this.value)setRadio(1)">
      </td>
    </tr>
    <tr valign="baseline"> 
      <td align="right" height=24 valign="baseline">Font Size</td>
      <td valign="baseline" nowrap colspan="2" height="24"> 
        <select name="menuSize">
          <option>*** loading... ***</option>
        </select>
        (Mandatory, if fonts are used)</td>
    </tr>
  </table>
</FORM>

</BODY>
</HTML>
```
Go to the URL above for the whole tutorial, I don't have time to post the whole thing here, sorry =/


----------



## Enriquemexico (May 3, 2010)

Jajjajaa.
I have the solution to the windows vista nad dreamweaver MX issue related to the insert table not functioning.
Just go to start on win vista, then find the dreamweaver program, right click on it, then properties, and then compatibility.
Make it compatible to win 98.

Thats it.

I am not a pro, but I got it done.
If still dont work, let me know.


----------

